# what's difference between http & https?



## freebird_9924 (Apr 18, 2011)

In facebook, Go to Account -> Account Settings -> Account Security

*Set up secure browsing (https) and login alerts.*

changing from http: to https:

what's difference between both?

can anyone explain?

thx..


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

s stands for secure... mostly used for secure transactions like paypal ect. not needed in facebook


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

HTTPS means the text that is send between the server and your pc can't be intercepted as its encrypted

it will reduce the chance of someone getting your passwords if your using a public wifi spot as people cannot listen in (ie with https you can login to sites (ebay, facebook) over public wifi and people can't listen in), if your using home wi-fi theirs little point unless someone manages to comprmise the server at the other end


----------



## freebird_9924 (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> s stands for secure... mostly used for secure transactions like paypal ect. not needed in facebook



that's what i interpreted myself..
but i wanna know how it's secure?difference between both?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

freebird_9924 said:


> that's what i interpreted myself..
> but i wanna know how it's secure?difference between both?


https sends the info over the nets encrypted and makes it where third parties can't see what your sending http doesn't 

Facebook is a social site that thrives on third parties viewing what you are doing so it doesn't matter there unless you are making an escort service


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 18, 2011)

https://www.thawte.com/resources/ss...get-started-with-ssl/how-ssl-works/index.html
http://www.verisign.com/ssl/ssl-information-center/how-ssl-security-works/index.html
http://www.digicert.com/ssl.htm

Those are the three most popular SSL certificate issuers, so hopefully you can get your answer from them.  A "certificate", in this sense, is basically a thing that says you paid a lot of money to somebody else who guarantees that your site is secure from people eavesdropping on your credit card number.

HTTPS = HTTP with SSL/TLS


----------

